# board bag/boot bag alternatives?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Pack your boots and bindings in any bag large enough and ship your board directly to the hotel/resort your staying at. Make sure you get signature delivery.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm a really light packer, so here's what I would do. Get a cheap board bag. Get a backpack. Put your boots in your backback, along with other crap and some clothes and check it as a carryon(Free). Pack the boardbag full of clothes + snowboard and check that as your 1 items, (If your flying southwest I think it's free).


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

There are other ways but a board bag is the best way. You could just hang a luggage tag on your binding and check the board, good luck ever seeing it in one piece again.

Cheap board bags show up on the ODAT sites, I got one on Whiskey Militia for $8, just watch those sites and snag one. Even an unpadded bag will work if you wrap your jacket, pants and other clothing around the board when you pack.


----------



## travis.rice.fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok thanks for your help everyone. 



HoboMaster said:


> I'm a really light packer, so here's what I would do. Get a cheap board bag. Get a backpack. Put your boots in your backback, along with other crap and some clothes and check it as a carryon(Free). Pack the boardbag full of clothes + snowboard and check that as your 1 items, (If your flying southwest I think it's free).


We are actually flying with Delta, and they allow the snowboard and boot bag combo to be considered one check bag with a set fee of 25 bucks. So I am debating whether I should put my clothes in with my board or simply carry them on the plane.,


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I pack my boots, helmet, pants and jacket in my board bag and there's still room to squeeze in a few clothes. Everything else can go in a backpack that I carry on the plane.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Boardbag for sure. 

Try and get one with the hard ends not the ones that are just fabric.
I was flying out of San Fran years ago. I had a window seat and saw my bag thrown from the trolley onto the conveyer. It bent like a banana and then fell off. The luggage guys could not give a shit. The board would have been damaged for sure if not in a good board bag. 

If an airline damages your shit it can be very hard to get any money out of them as far as compensation goes.


----------

